# My buddy kills monster with turkey gun!



## Apex Predator (May 3, 2011)

Brad and I have killed lots of hogs together through the years.  He called me Sunday with one heck of a story.  With his permission, I'm posting the story he shared with me in an e-mail.  This property is in SE Ga, and is leased for deer hunting.  This is only the second hog seen on the property in recent years.  Both were strays and dispatched by Brad.  Brad is around 6' 4", and while these are good photos, they weren't taken to overly enhance the hogs size.  This thing is incredibly thick!

Here is his tale!

I was out doing some turkey hunting this weekend on the club, when this monster hog came into view. My buddy Kyle and I spotted her about 300 yards away in the road feeding along. I put the binoculars on it and almost couldn’t believe my eyes as we have very few hogs on my club. The hog started working our way so we stalked towards it slowly into the wind down the edge of the woods along the side of the interior club road until we found a good ambush point as we both only had bird shot in our shotguns. Finally, the hog came out in front of me at about 5 steps and I unloaded a 3.5 inch # 5 shot 12 gauge into it. Much to my chagrin the beast didn’t charge, but spun around and went the other way. I quickly unloaded the last two shells I had into it as it took off. Kyle had a smaller 16 gauge shotgun and shot it also as it spun around. We both then ran after it until it spun back around towards us where Kyle put the final touches at close range to finish it off before it charged. Major adrenalin rush to say the least!  It took three of us to lift the heavy porker into my truck as it weighed 385 pounds. Keep your eyes peeled around here as you never know what is around the next corner or behind the next bush. 

Brad


----------



## JamesG (May 3, 2011)

Id be a little nervous standing five yards from that.


----------



## Jester896 (May 3, 2011)

nice hog!!!!!


----------



## pnome (May 3, 2011)

That's an amazing story!  and a BIG PIG.


----------



## rab1951 (May 3, 2011)

Thats a big pig. Good job


----------



## Supercracker (May 3, 2011)

later on this year......when you're blood trailing an arrowed deer through the palmettos late at night..........try not to remember that pig.


haha

REALLY nice pig

That thing looks like it would make a nice rug


----------



## Al33 (May 3, 2011)

Wow, what a pig and what a story. Congrat's to Brad and Kyle!!!!


----------



## pine nut (May 3, 2011)

WOW, that's a big ole hog and a  great story!  I would not want that thing chewin' on me!  Way to go guys!


----------



## frog1 (May 3, 2011)

man thats a nice hog esp with a turkey load


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 3, 2011)

frog said:


> man thats a nice hog esp with a turkey load



X2


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 3, 2011)

Thats a heap of hog. Might want to stick a couple of shells, in your pocket, with a different number on them.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 3, 2011)

Heck of a hog!


----------



## Okie Hog (May 3, 2011)

Congrats on the huge hog.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 3, 2011)

Wow! Nice one guys!!


----------



## bfriendly (May 3, 2011)

What a Beast!  Way to go....................yes you CAN kill a Pig with your Turkey Gun!!


----------



## deermaster13 (May 3, 2011)

Yes sir thats a goodun right there!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (May 3, 2011)

That had to get the hairs standing. Great pig, great story.


----------



## weekender (May 4, 2011)

that's a dang BIGGUN!!!!!!!!!!, wish you could have "punctured" that one with your stick.....


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 4, 2011)

Hogzilla;s brother...nice hog..congrat's..


----------



## kinross (May 4, 2011)

Birdshot and nearly 400 pounds or pig, hats off to you bud


----------



## georgia_home (May 4, 2011)

X O LENT!!! Nice work fellas


----------



## Jester896 (May 4, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> What a Beast!  Way to go....................yes you CAN kill a Pig with your Turkey Gun!!



and don't forget 2 oz @ 15 yds still needs to be well placed...i say get 5 yds closer next time and be willy willy still


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 4, 2011)

Good Story and kill!


----------



## SELFBOW (May 5, 2011)

Monster! What did he do with her?


----------



## Apex Predator (May 6, 2011)

He took her back to the woods and put a game camera on the carcass.


----------



## dawg2 (May 6, 2011)

THAT is why I carry a pistol year round (turkey and bow season).  I would have been reluctant to make him mad with a scatter gun  Nice chunk of meat, tell him congrats!


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (May 6, 2011)

Congrats to your friend


----------



## Jester896 (May 6, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> He took her back to the woods and put a game camera on the carcass.



yep ...that will feed um for some time


----------



## bravozulu1469 (May 6, 2011)

dang, bird shot and then you both ran after it,


----------



## EricG (May 6, 2011)

Great job, that thing is a monster!


----------



## Grey Man (May 6, 2011)

His man card is stamped for life.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 15, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> THAT is why I carry a pistol year round (turkey and bow season).  I would have been reluctant to make him mad with a scatter gun  Nice chunk of meat, tell him congrats!



Exactly.  I would have left the shotgun leaned against a tree and unloaded a magazine of 230 grain HP's from my XD45.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the story & photos. Very nice porker!


----------



## liloody (May 15, 2011)

That's one heck of a pig. If it ever happens to any of you and you need a slug and don't have one there is a simple way to fix it. Take a bird shot shell and cut the shell all the way around where the wadding starts but leave a small tab on either side to hold the shell together. We call it reaming down here or a poor mans slug. The whole end of the shell will come off when fired and are quite accurate. You have to load them one at a time but their better than nothing. When they hit their like a giant Glazer Safety Slug, blow a hole the size of a soft ball.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 15, 2011)

liloody said:


> That's one heck of a pig. If it ever happens to any of you and you need a slug and don't have one there is a simple way to fix it. Take a bird shot shell and cut the shell all the way around where the wadding starts but leave a small tab on either side to hold the shell together. We call it reaming down here or a poor mans slug. The whole end of the shell will come off when fired and are quite accurate. You have to load them one at a time but their better than nothing. When they hit their like a giant Glazer Safety Slug, blow a hole the size of a soft ball.



Do you have any pics to show how this is done step by step?

I would like to see pics as well as range targets that have been done this way. Very interesting


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 17, 2011)

liloody said:


> That's one heck of a pig. If it ever happens to any of you and you need a slug and don't have one there is a simple way to fix it. Take a bird shot shell and cut the shell all the way around where the wadding starts but leave a small tab on either side to hold the shell together. We call it reaming down here or a poor mans slug. The whole end of the shell will come off when fired and are quite accurate. You have to load them one at a time but their better than nothing. When they hit their like a giant Glazer Safety Slug, blow a hole the size of a soft ball.



DO NOT attempt this with a turkey load through a tight choke.  It might work fine with a dove load and a MOD choke, but you could blow up your gun.  It's not worth it for a stupid hog.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 21, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> DO NOT attempt this with a turkey load through a tight choke.  It might work fine with a dove load and a MOD choke, but you could blow up your gun.  It's not worth it for a stupid hog.



I agree!  Just get within 10 yards and all your shot will enter pretty much the same ragged hole.  Very effective!


----------

